# Advice for a new Ebayer



## Plainswalker (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been finding stuff at the local thrift shops that I'd like to sell on ebay. However, I've never sold on ebay. I've looked through the sellers section on ebay so I am familiar with most of the basics, but I'd like some advice from the pros. 

I will sell less than 50 items a month. So far I've found smaller items like lego mini-figures and gameboy games that will sell for less than $20. I also have a larger lot of legos that should fetch over $100. I have many other smaller random things that will sell for less than $20.

Some of my questions:

- Is there a way to print invoices on ebay or do you use a different program?

- I understand that you can print postage through ebay. Is there a start up cost to do that? Is it worth it for a small-time seller?

- When do you normally insure that package? When do you send it certified mail?

- I've read most of the ebay horror stories on HT. What are some common scams to avoid?

- I have an almost unlimited supply of used amazon boxes. Is is ok to recycle them?

I'm sure I will think of other questions. Is there anything else I should know?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

In my personal opinion, as far as insurance goes, you should figure that the package belongs to you until it arrives and is accepted by the buyer. And by that I mean they are happy with the purchase. Under the new rules at eBay you can't charge an additional fee for insurance anymore. If you want to charge insurance you have to calculate it into the cost of your item and that might put you at a disadvantage in starting price. I sell mostly books and I tend to insure them, at my cost, under several circumstances.

1) the cost. I figure if it's over $50 or $100 I want it insured. Anything over $100 is insured for sure unless it's going overseas and then there are different rules

2) the scarcity of the item. If I'm selling a book that I know is hard to find I'll usually insure it

3) how fragile it is - if it's a delicate book or a piece of pottery/glass, etc that might break then I'll insure it. I try not to sell really fragile items.

4) the feedback of the buyer. I usually look to see what they've done in the past

5) if the buyer asks for it

As for your other questions

I use PayPal for all of my postage. I use the multi-label shipping option a lot but if they pay any other way I also use PayPal's one label system. I have a template in OpenOffice I use for invoices. It contains my bookstore logo and mailing information and I can customize it for whatever is being sold. I have tried some online invoice software but I like the simplicity of my text document. I also tried stamps.com for online postage but I didn't like that I had to upload a lot of money and keep it there. PayPal will take out what it needs for postage as you use it. I have an account at USPS for printing postage but I've never used it.

One of the most common scams seems to be one directed at 2nd chance offerings but I think that's directed at the buyer, and not the seller. Just know that it's out there in case someone comes back to you accepting your 2nd chance offering when you know you didn't send one.

I don't see any reason not to use the Amazon boxes. I use them but I usually put a colored packing tape over the logo and web address.

Have you looked at the new rules that will come into effect this month? I think one is that the final value fee will be calculated on both the final value and the price of postage. In the past they didn't charge a fee for the postage you charged. There are probably other changes but I've not paid much attention to them yet. I'll start selling on there again in a couple weeks so I'll have to look at it better.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I ship alot of things.
I bought a roll of brown floor covering paper.
Used during constructions of homes to protect the flooring from getting marked up.
It wasn't expensive and I have been using the same roll for over 3 years.
That way I can reuse USPS Priority boxes, free boxes from the liquor store, and scraps of cardboard but they all look very professional once covered in brown paper.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

You've gotten excellent advice so far!!!!

My best advice is to ship absolutely as quickly as possible. Don't have the attitude of "I'll mail that on Saturday, or Monday." Get it shipped the day you get paid.

When most people buy or win something, they want it in their hands ASAP, and not a day later.

HTH!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

double post


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with all of the above also, but particularly with clovis' advice to ship pronto!

I have several thousand feedbacks, and that is something that shows up most often; "received quickly!" 
Ie, most customers want it _fast_. 
I don't ship the same day unless I receive payment before about 9AM, but it goes out no later than the next mailing day.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

My take, and I've done something like 12,000 eBay sales.

Advice for a new Ebayer 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been finding stuff at the local thrift shops that I'd like to sell on ebay. However, I've never sold on ebay. I've looked through the sellers section on ebay so I am familiar with most of the basics, but I'd like some advice from the pros. 

I will sell less than 50 items a month. So far I've found smaller items like lego mini-figures and gameboy games that will sell for less than $20. I also have a larger lot of legos that should fetch over $100. I have many other smaller random things that will sell for less than $20.

Some of my questions:

- Is there a way to print invoices on ebay or do you use a different program?

*eBay will automatically send them an invoice upon sale based on the shipping information in your listing. If more than one item though, their shipping charges will almost certainly be higher than actual.*

- I understand that you can print postage through ebay. Is there a start up cost to do that? Is it worth it for a small-time seller?

*It is actually through PayPal. As the seller you pay PP about 3% of the gross. Well, it is certainly worth it to me.  However, you cannot (without have various licenses) create shipping labels for overseas sales. Those need to be taken to the Post Office.*- 

When do you normally insure that package? When do you send it certified mail?

*eBay no longer allows you optional insurance. Either all or nothing. However, after thousands (literally) of non-Parcel Post the P.O. has lost only a couple of items, usually from damaged boxes. If a buyer requests it, I will bill them separately through PayPal for the extra cost. However, it is very, very rare one of my buyers to request insurance. Deliver confirmation is free with Priority Mail and they now have a somewhat basic tracking system from station to station. I won't send ANYTHING as Parcel Post. Loss rate there is high, including a 10" x 16" x 24" box going about 200 miles away.*

- I've read most of the ebay horror stories on HT. What are some common scams to avoid?

*Use PalPay to the extent you can. On my shipping instructions I have: Priority Mail unless other arrangements are made (e.g., check or MO). TN residents to pay 9.25% state sales tax on all sales. On overseas (except perhaps to Canada with a Canadian Postal Money Order) ansolutely no payment except through PayPal.*

- I have an almost unlimited supply of used amazon boxes. Is is ok to recycle them?

*Absolutely. And remember, not only are Priority Mail containers free, but you can have them delivered to your home. Probably 95% of my sales are sent out through Priority Mail.*

I'm sure I will think of other questions. Is there anything else I should know? 

*Over 12K transactins and I could probably count those which turned based on fingers and toes. One bad money order and I admit I really didn't look closely at it as it was obvious.

Don't be afraid to add a handling charge. I figure it pays for tape and such. I charge $1 handling per shipment, not per sale if in same shipment.*


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I only have a couple pieces of advice for Ebay. 

1. Use a prepaid credit card for paypal. And get out your money from your paypal acct quickly. My husband sells on Ebay once in a while and was "double dipped" by paypal fees twice. It takes a long time to clear it up, and they automatically charge your card. He learned to use a prepaid credit card after that. It's just less heartache becasue you KNOW they can't get more than $50 or whatever you put on the card from you. You control the acct that way, and have more power. Don't get me wrong, he eventually got his money back both times they double dipped, but it was just too much frustration to have to deal with. This is simpler-- use prepaid credit cards. Keep your own bank information and CC information private.

2. Some people are crazy. That is a fact of life. No matter what you do, they won't be pleased. You can offer to refund money, you can give them extra product, you can be polite.... They are just crazy. They want everything for free. It's not a lot of people who are like that, but a very small percentage are just crooked or crazy. So, if you sell 300 products, yet have one customer who is just unable to be pleased, don't worry about it. Just repeat to yourself..."some people are just crazy".

He learned to send every package certified mail, signiture required. He learned to do that because #2. Some people are just crazy (or crooked). He also learned to insure everything also due to #2. It is ok to recycle boxes. We sent in cereal boxes, shoe boxes, used boxes sent to us from companies. We just wrapped everything in brown paper, stuck on the new address, and shipped. He would send out invoices after the auction ended from Ebay itself. If he didn't get payment in 10 days, he emailed them twice, then reported for non-payment to get back his fees.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Ken Scharabok said:


> <snip>
> *...** However, you cannot (without have various licenses) create shipping labels for overseas sales. Those need to be taken to the Post Office.*- ...<snip>



Actually, yes, you can print international labels through PayPal, however you can only print Express and Priority Mail International and your customs forms will print automatically. You can't print First Class International which is the least expensive.

With endicia.com and stamps.com you can print all three and your customs forms print also.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I'll add.

The weight limit on Priority Mail International Frist Class is up to four pounds. For Priority Mail flat rates boxes it is $20 pounds. In the U.S. the weight limit is up to 70 pounds on Priority Mail flat rate containers.

I LOVE PRIORITY MAIL FLAT RATE CONTAINERS!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

You are right. All of the Priority Mail International Flat-Rate boxes and envelopes have a weight limit of 4 lbs except the Medium and Large flat-rate have a 20 lb limit.

There is no Priority Mail International First Class. First Class International is a separate thing from any of the priority.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

You are correct.

In the U.S. anything over 13 ounces, but under one pound, is considered to be one pound. I can't find anyone, and the question has been bucked up to USPS HQs in DC, why. Apparently it had a purchase years ago, not longer does, not no one wants to change it.

U.S. internal postage includes its seven possessions, such as the Virgin Islands and Guam. For APO/NPO I think there is a separate Priority Mail box for those. I do know you have to fill out a cutoms form for them.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> Some people are crazy. That is a fact of life. No matter what you do, they won't be pleased. You can offer to refund money, you can give them extra product, you can be polite.... They are just crazy. They want everything for free. It's not a lot of people who are like that, but a very small percentage are just crooked or crazy. So, if you sell 300 products, yet have one customer who is just unable to be pleased, don't worry about it. Just repeat to yourself..."some people are just crazy".


This is nearly perfect advice, but I'd have to add one little thing to it:

Some people will never be happy, and some people enjoy the power trip they can get from being an unhappy buyer.

I had one of those guys a few months ago. He was in sheer delight when I called him to work out his supposed unhappiness with my product. I listened to that stupid air bag for nearly an hour ramble on about valve tappet clearance on an old machine.....

BTW, a full refund and a promise to let him have the item for free, including shipping, still wasn't good enough for him.


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

WOW clovis that just sucks!!!! ( pardon the language)


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Pictures, pictures, pictures! Good ones, not badly lit and/or unfocused. Don't take pics of stuff lying on the floor if you can help it. Don't take pictures of reflective items if you like to go around the house "au naturel", get some clothes on first! 

And, with pictures, use the free one eBay gives you of course, and if you don't have one already get an account with a free photo-hosting site like Photobucket. That way, you can put extra pictures in your listings for free. Its not too hard to add them in when you build your listing. Otherwise, if you add extra pics the way eBay would like you to, its something like 15 cents per extra picture. Free is much better.


----------

